# Keyes/Obama debate



## dcs2244 (Jan 29, 2004)

You may not think that the Illinois senate race has any impact on us. But it does, as it pits the bolshevik Barack Obama (of DNC fame) against the conservative Alan Keyes. While we can not alter our Massachusetts delegation to the senate, we can thwart it with the election of Mr. Keyes. I am providing a link: go there, watch the debate and follow your heart and mind:

www.keyes2004.com/video/041021debate/


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

*DCS *- you forgot to insert the link...
"Post it and they will come....." :-k


----------



## dcs2244 (Jan 29, 2004)

Keyes2004

Sorry, I'm a slide rule guy!


----------

